# help with spectrum 2-6-6-2 dcc and sound



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi yall Iooking for little help I recently purchased a spectrum 2 6 6 2 dcc and sound loco off of eBay and I am having a problem either with the loco or either something I'm doin, the loco will not power up .The previous owner told me that it was programed to address 1000 I just have a basic ez command control dcc throttle with only 9 addresses. I have followed instructions for the ez command control to reprogram an address higher than 9 and it still does not power up with a new address.Now the tender with the speakers powers on and all but the loco just sits, I can't even get the light to power on . I even tried to run it on dc and it just does the same scenario as when I try on dcc.I put other engines beside it and they run just fine so I know its not my track or setup. So if yall could help me out on this one,or did I just get ripped off with a dud.The seller told me I could return it if I wished with a full refund so is there any hope for this spectrum?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

try using default 3 as the loco address first


----------



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

Iv tried address 3 along with all other addresses even tried to reprogram it to 3 still no luck


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

have you opened the tender just to make sure no wire has come loose??


----------



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have everything as far as wiring goes seems to be intact


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Reprogramming the address needs to be done on a programming track.


----------



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've tried that countless times like I said it wont even run when powerd with dc which even tho its dcc it should still run on dc I think I got a paper weight that needs to be returned


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you have a hobby shop near by that you could bring it to and have them test it? Maybe they could reprogram it for you.


----------



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have one around 40 min here I might just do that if i cant figure it out but let me ask this if it wasnt accepting the address I was programing it to, say address 3, then why am I able to control the sound features after programming it on address 3 shouldn't the loco be programed also if the tender accepted the new programed address?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That doesn't make any sense to me unless there are dual decoders in there. I've heard of that.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

If you were closer I'd say bring it over and put it on my sprog II. It will read whatever address it's on. Maybe someone closer has one..


----------

